# Colt Commander for CCW



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

Have carried a SS Comm 45 for almost two years. Will trade off with new Colt LW 38 Super after Ive shot it a few times. Any body else use a Colt for CCW??. Merry Christmas all. Smokeless


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Carry colt lw commander every day.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carried a lightly-customized Commander in .45 ACP for years. Good gun - flat, easy to carry IWB, easy to shoot well. I switched to Glock about two years ago, however, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry either Colt Double Eagle 45acp 5" or a1911a1 45acp 5"


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

On occasion I carry a Colt XSE LW in 38 Super - Lightly modified.:smt171


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

You bettcha,S.S Officer's . or Springfield Champion 45acp



















Love 'em,J.R.:smt033

sorry for the crappy pics,don't know if it's me or photobucket?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Heck, yeah. I carried a Colt LW Commander for many years. It was one of the first guns to get a Robar NP3 finish, and I put tritium sights on it when those first came out. Loved that gun. When my son turned 21, I had it engraved with his initials and gave it to him for his birthday. He still has it, so I get to shoot it once a year or so. One of the best guns I ever had.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I carry my Defender most of the time but that will change somewhat after I get my holster for my P7M8. I'll kinda' trade out between those two at that point. :smt028


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

just like yours smokeless,,, ss comm. everyday... and when it gets a day off ,, a springer trp takes it's place,,, but that's not very often... i worked it over and replaced a few things,, but it's a nail driver and eats everything... i wouldn't take anything for it.... it makes me have sweet dreams just my .02

ocharry


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

I carry this SS Combat Commander and other times this Colt Officers or a Defender.



















:mrgreen:


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a LTW Commander last week It has become my carry I have several Commanders but the LTW is my choice for carry. Be even better with a new holster I going to have made.


----------



## jody johnson (Jan 27, 2007)

Off n' on for years....lightweight preferred..still do some of the time.

Nothing I've ever found lends itself as well to carryin' when stuck in th' waistband in a hurry.....or, rides as nicely in a close fittin' holster...

Always use a .45...had a "super" many moon ago...and, today, kinda' hankerin' fer a "9" for a lotta reasons...but that ain't commonplace in the 1911/commander configuration...


----------

